# URGENT! need any solution to get BitLocker unlocked



## isra

Hi all,

I have locked the D:\driive using BitLocker on Windows 7 Ultimate, this loacked the drive with a password and saves the lock key in some place,
the problem is that I have formatted my laptop and installed windows 7 ultimate again, but this drive contains all my data, and after the format I coudln't access it again, it seems like the Loack key was lost or sth like this even I save the password, soo pleeeeeeeeease I need to Unlock it , is there any way to doo this????

Thaanks in advance


----------



## driverdj2000

Let us know how you get on.
From what ive heard bitlocker is not easy to crack if you've no password


----------



## isra

thanks for ur reply ...
I've the passowrd, do u have any idea how can I crack it?

I used the BitLocker in windows7 ultimate .. but my new windows version (also windows7 ultimate) comes without this feature


----------



## Cromewell

If you know the password can't you just enter it and unlock the drive?


----------



## jamesd1981

cant you format the c drive and install an old xp which wont have bitlocker usually with lockers and encryption programs, if you remove the program running it locks broken, or if you dont have an old xp, download HIRENS BOOT CD 10.1 it has a bootable mini windows xp that you can use.


----------

